# Where is the Muslim Brotherhood when you need them?



## Mime454 (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.gossipcop...fur-pictures/#0

* Lady Gaga Wears Burqa, Carries “C-Word” Bag at London Fashion Week*

*I like Gaga, but I also like to troll Agent A more. *


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 22, 2012)

The Christmas bow ring goes perfect with that outfit...


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 22, 2012)

I doubt they'll find _her _dancing among the virgins they're promised. It would serve them right if they did, though. :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 22, 2012)

Now where's agent A when we need him? He would have polluted this thread with posts by now...


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

All about calling attention to herself. She's pretty good at that.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Awwwwww!! Rebecca's gonna kick yr butt now!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

thats one lady that dont care a darn what others think about her she got balls


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Now where's agent A when we need him? He would have polluted this thread with posts by now...


i'm here!!! very interesting fashion choice i must say  

she's certainly giving the paparazzi what they want


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 22, 2012)

And there's Alex! Living up to his signature again!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 22, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> thats one lady that dont care a darn what others think about her* she got balls*


That's what I've heard. :huh:


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> That's what I've heard. :huh:


Rofl thats what I heard also


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol, wow. just wow


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

She always reminds me of random paint splatters on a wall, with half a egg carton glued to it for good measure.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 22, 2012)

From the looks of that bodyguard, he was the one that beat the ____ out of that autograph seeker in Romania.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

Introvertebrate said:


> From the looks of that bodyguard, he was the one that beat the ____ out of that autograph seeker in Romania.


He is evidently a good body guard.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh yeah...and I want that clutch. :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Oh yeah...and I want that clutch. :lol:


What clutch?

Ad why is no one laughing at my title? I is sad now.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> What clutch?
> 
> Ad why is no one laughing at my title? I is sad now.


He means her handbag with the c-word on it, Lol...

Were all muslims! so were just deciding which shoe to throw at you? :lol: (jk)


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 22, 2012)

They call it her bag. You know if it was at fashion week all fashionable people were carrying clutches. :lol:


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 23, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> He is evidently a good body guard.


Yup. That Romanian guy looked like the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man. I can see how slamming him into a wall would have been necessary.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

The title was a little scary to me, because no telling what they would do to her.

But you're totes still my bestie!!!!!

Well...and Angel....and ...SueB ....oh &amp; Pre.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 23, 2012)

Well given the fur at least her bag has her name on it.


----------

